# Paxton's surgery



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

I just cant stand watching her limp and she is fine once i put her knee back but it seems to pop out to easy. its a grade 3 trying to become a grade 4. hopefully her first surgery takes and i wont have to do this again to her. she is my only one in full coat and today we shaved her so it wont look so funny. i wanted to cry. i hope her hair grows back the same. i cut pixel short and ever since it grows back wavy and puffy. paxton is now freaking out b/c she feels a breeze on her back. i have never seen a dog react like this to a hair cut. i feel terrible and to know tomorrow i will be putting her in pain just breaks my heart but she needs it, and i'm a good surgeon so she is in good hands. everyone keep my baby girl in ur thoughts...if i think about it i will post a pic of her new hair cut.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Of course! Good thoughts coming for your little doll. I'm sure she'll do well and feel much better with her stable knee.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She's lucky to have you as her surgeon! Will keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Jaimie, I will say a prayer for your little princess~~I know you hated to cut her beautiful coat. Good luck to you and to her. She is going to be fine and it is a good thing to get it over with. Was she the one that was injuried by your boyfriend's dog? Bless her little heart!!!! I'm sending her good wishes and a speedy recovery!!!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, Jaimie, I wish I could give you a hug. Paxton is in the best of hands and everything will be fine and when it's all over and done and she's healed you will have relieved her pain and she'll be running all over the place having fun with the others.

You made me giggle though about the breeze on her back. Annie still thinks someone has snuck up behind her when the tip of her tail brushes the middle of her back. And, then she tries to figure out where they went.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry! The end results will be so much better for her but I'm sure I'd be heartbroken too. It's great that you can do it yourself so you'll know it's done right. Bless her heart and yours.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh Dr. Jaimie!!! Paxton is so lucky to have her mommy there for her.
Prayers and good thoughts coming from Bob and Marsha.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww ... i will keep Paxton in my prayers rayer: rayer:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

God be with you as you operate on Paxton and as she recuperates. rayer: rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, get that leg fixed. I know, first hand, the major damage, in the long run, luxating patellas can cause.

Daisy's legs were bowed, with extreme arthritis, at an early age. My poor Big Butt, is having a hard time
right now. He's not healthy enough, to have the surgery at his age. Breaks my heart.

My Joplin is next. LBB's went very smoothly. He was young, recovered quickly, and hasn't had a problem
since.

Hair will grow back. The dog's don't care if it's wavy, they do care if they are in pain.

Moocho prayers headed your way. Bless her little heart. She'll be fine.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'll keep you and Paxton in my thoughts :grouphug: She couldn't be in better hands.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Jaimie, I sure hope all goes well. I know how hard it is to see our little ones go through things like this. :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Best thoughts to darling Paxton - please keep us informed, Jaimie!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:shocked: You're doing the surgery? WOW, I'm in awe, I don't believe I could operate on my own fluff, even if I was a vet surgeon. I'll be praying for sweet Paxton & hoping she does well & has a speedy recovery.Sorry about the haircut. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Sending prayers and positive energy that all goes well (I know it will).

Her hair will grow back, but in the meantime -- more clothes. :biggrin: 

Please keep us posted on how she does.


----------



## mak&mollysmom (Oct 1, 2008)

You and your baby will be just fine. We will pray for you tonight. Your baby is in wonderful hands, and will feel sooo much better!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Lucky Paxton to have you as her mommy and surgeon. I can only imagine how you feel. You and Paxton are in my prayers. Keep us updated!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paxton and you will be in my prayers tonight. Give her a hug and kiss from me. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Little Paxton will do just fine!... She couldn't have a better surgeon that's for sure! .. and yea, the recoup perios will be a bit 'trying' but after that she'll feel so good to not have that wobbly knee giving her trouble!
( the prayers are already started!)


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

rayer: :grouphug: for you and Paxton!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Jaimie I am so sorry that Paxton has to have surgery. But as you said, she is in the hands of a good surgeon. Lots of hugs to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awww noselicks to miss pax :wub:

she'll be fine with shorter hair lol. the buttercup was recently shaved nekkid and it took about a week for her to walk without sitting down and scooting---the hair from her tail would tickle her butt and she would F.R.E.A.K. O.U.T. funny for ME, but horrible for her. 

we will keep miss pax in our thoughts... i'm sure she'll be better than new with her bionic knee!!!!!!

xoxoxoxo,
am & the "i'm not nekkid... but i DO look funny..." buttercup


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow! I had no idea Paxton had LP. :bysmilie:

She is one lucky lady. She is in the best of hands! :biggrin:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 7 2008, 03:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646928


> Lucky Paxton to have you as her mommy and surgeon. I can only imagine how you feel. You and Paxton are in my prayers. Keep us updated!![/B]


I second that. I will keep her and you in my prayers. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Lots of good thoughts and prayers for both you and Paxton!!!! rayer: :grouphug: I hope that Paxton's surgery goes smoothly and that she has a speedy recovery, Jaime!!!! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

We are all here for you Paxton *hugs*


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Dear lord baby Jesus, please protect our baby paxton and guide her dear mommy during the surgery. Give her the strength to stay strong for her little furbaby. Steady her hand and put your loving grace around them both. Keep them safe, warm and in your light. In Jesus' name, Amen

You will do wonderful Dr. Jamie. You are a blessing sent from above and your babies are so lucky to have you as their mommy and you are to have them as your babies.

Keep us updated please. With all of our love,

Roxie, Ruby and Jen


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Jaimie, I think you're very brave to operate on your own baby - very few surgeons do that! I'm sorry about her hair - of
course it will grow back, but it takes a looooong time. Lots of :grouphug: to you and little Paxton - I'm sure she'll be fine!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

We're praying for Paxton and for Dr. Mommy. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Josie says: Wow, all us wobble-knees are getting fixed at the same time! I wonder if we can get a group discount?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Good luck today dear sweet Paxton! Sending you lots of prayers. Be brave!! Not too many pups are fortunate enough to have their mommy do their surgery. Your Mom is a great doctor and will do a wonderful job. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Jamie, 

You and Paxton are in our thoughts and prayers. 

Leslie


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am confident that Paxton will be fine and running around in circles in no time! Best wishes for a speedy recovery...full of extra treats.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Looking for an update......... :mellow:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

praying all goes well today!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

paxton is awake all went well..hopfully it works. had her teeth cleaned too while she was out. knee feels stable. she isnt crying so the pain meds must be working


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Woo Hoo!!  Way to go Paxton!!! And way to go super mommy Jaimie!! I'm glad it's over and things went well.
Hugs from me and my two! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

HOPE BABY PAXTON WILL BE BACK TO HER SELF REAL SOON.BACI SENDS XXXOOO :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So glad she made it through with no complications. Now for the hard part....healing takes so long!!!! It seems like it anyway.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad things went well. Here's hoping for a speedy recovery for darling Paxton!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: I hope she has a speedy recovery :wub: :wub:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

So glad all went well...Now keeping her still will be a tough task...I know you must be so relieved....


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Great news! Hope all continues to go well in the healing process! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: for little Paxton!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

So glad she is awake and doing good. Hoping for a speedy recovery for your sweet little Paxton! :Flowers 2:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

great news! now heal fast Miss Paxton! :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yipeeeeee!!! Good Girl, Paxton!! :dancing banana: :dancing banana:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So glad all went well. Now it's recovery time. Hope it goes just as well. Hard to keep them still, though.

Thanks for letting us know that it went well. Pain meds are great. :biggrin:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying little Paxton heals real fast!!!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Wishing Paxton a speedy recovery!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

So glad everything went well for Paxton. Now here's hoping her recovery is full and speedy with as little discomfort as possible.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy to hear that all went well in surgery. Lots of hugs to you and Paxton.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Glad to hear all went well...hope she has a speedy recovery


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

So happy to hear the news. :chili: :chili: :thumbsup: 

Hoping to a very fast recovery and maybe a picture with her new bright smiley!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

That is such great news! Way to go Paxton!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

she is doing amazingly well those meds must work great! hasnt cried at all...just very sleepy. luckily she is my calm one so the hardest part will keeping the others away from her


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Soooooo glad that is over!!!!!! Paxton, we have been pulling for you!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad all went well. Hope Pax has a swift pain free recovery.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Paxton - Get well Hugs from Mateo and Me


<a href="http://www.zwani.com/graphics/get_well/" target="_blank">
</a>


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm glad Paxton's surgery went well!!! :grouphug: She was very lucky to have such a great surgeon!!! :yes: 

I hope that her recovery goes as smoothly!!! rayer:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hope Paxton has a safe and speedy recovery!*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, so glad that it is over for her!!! ........and doubly glad she had the "BESTEST" surgeon in the state of la!!!! .........and triple glad she is not in any pain!!!!! Give her plenty of lovin'!!!!!! Heal well little one~~~~ :smootch: :tender: :tender: :smootch:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 8 2008, 03:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647475


> she is doing amazingly well those meds must work great! hasnt cried at all...just very sleepy. luckily she is my calm one so the hardest part will keeping the others away from her[/B]


How much of it is the pain meds and how much of it is the surgeon? Give yourself some credit Jaimie. I think some Drs just have a more gentle touch and can do things that help with post surgery pain and healing. I'm so glad it's over. Please keep us updated on her progress. :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so glad Paxton is doing well. Hugs to your little sweetie, hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 8 2008, 01:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647405


> paxton is awake all went well..hopfully it works. had her teeth cleaned too while she was out. knee feels stable. she isnt crying so the pain meds must be working[/B]




I'm so glad everything went well, mommy's love that's what's going to heal that sweet baby. I'll be praying for her rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Glad to hear the positive update!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 8 2008, 05:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647562


> QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 8 2008, 03:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=647475





> she is doing amazingly well those meds must work great! hasnt cried at all...just very sleepy. luckily she is my calm one so the hardest part will keeping the others away from her[/B]


How much of it is the pain meds and how much of it is the surgeon? Give yourself some credit Jaimie. I think some Drs just have a more gentle touch and can do things that help with post surgery pain and healing. I'm so glad it's over. Please keep us updated on her progress. :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]

My thoughts exactly!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Glad to hear all went well, hope she has a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Yay Paxton!!! Yay Dr. Jaimie!!! I'm glad everything went well! I hope the recovery goes as well as the surgery.
:chili: :grouphug: :chili: :grouphug: :chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so glad she's awake and things went well. Hugs to Paxton!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

So glad :wub: Paxton is doing well - but not really surprised considering who her surgeon was. Get well soon, Paxton! :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm so glad Paxton is doing well. I wish her a speedy recovery! :Flowers 2:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am so glad to hear that Paxton's surgery went well. Rest up sweet girl and lots of wishes for a smooth and speedy recovery!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

How is little Miss Paxton doing today?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Paxton is doing well...a little cold from the lack of hair. She is getting laser therapy and physical therapy and it seems to be helping. not wanting to walk on it yet but im sure she will soon. i hand fed her last night...was glad to see her eat


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I know she had to have this done, and that it's for the best. But it just kills me that something so sweet and precious must endure such discomfort and not know why. Hope the next few weeks fly by and that she's back on her feet running around with the other P's. 

Glad things are going smoothly.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So glad to hear that she ate and seems to be doing well. I agree with Pat. It's so hard to watch our little furbutts suffer. 

But, I know she has the best Vet (and Mommy) possible to care for her!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Glad to hear everything went well! :biggrin: I hope she has a speedy recovery! :biggrin:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am glad that Paxton is doing well!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Glad to hear she is doing so well!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

ahhh glad she ate and is doing well! praying her healing and recovery speeds along so this can all be behind you both!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... bless her little heart... :wub: I'm glad Paxton is on the way to recovery!! :thumbsup:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm glad to hear Paxton is doing well. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy to hear Paxton is doing well after surgery. Please give her hugs from us!


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

So glad she is doing well. I am sure she will be back to herself in no time!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I know how you feel. I decided that Zippy is going to be shaved before her knee repair as well. I know she isn't going to feel up to being bothered with all the fuss over her coat post surgery. I am going to keep her head, ears, and face hair though. It is just now to a point where all those tiny little hairs can be put in the topknot. That isn't much for her at all. 
She has a good mommy so her post care will go well.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so glad Paxton is doing so well so soon. I hope she's back to her old self in not time.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Paxton says look at my booboo


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Hugs to Paxton and to YOU.

She is very lucky to have the best Mommy and Vet in the world!


I will keep you both in my prayers.

Feel better, she little girl!

Hugs,
Mateo and Joanne


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby...Get well soon!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh my goodness, poor Paxton!!!! :grouphug: I'm glad that she is doing well!!! Hugs to you both!!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

oh poor baby!!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Poor precious little Paxton...hope she is better real soon....sending healing thoughts and hugs her way....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awww, she looks so sad.... I sure hope she starts feeling more perky soon.....


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Paxton, you look like a little doll and you were so brave to get through the surgery.......You are Mommy's little love!!! It won't be long until you are running with the pack~~~~Hugs and Kisses to You!!!!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Poor little baby girl. We are sending lots of love :smootch: and good thoughts for Paxton to heal quickly. Poor mommy too. That must be so hard to see. Lots of prayers for a speedy recovery to the sweet little Paxton! rayer: rayer:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She looks so sweet, and sore, just lying there, little angel :wub: I hope you're feeling better real soon Paxton :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i took the pain patch off of her last night. now she is tryin to play....it was making her sleepy. now i gotta watch the little bugger!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Poor Paxton!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Aww wishing Paxton a speedy recovery :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwww! Poor baby girl! Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh, poor little Paxton. [attachment=41989:getwell.gif]


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Thats great that she is feeling well enough to want to play! :aktion033:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

As surprising as it is seeing them all shaved down to little 'turkey-legs' and the stitches etc... I have to say her incision looks 'beautiful" ! ( as incisions goes that is! LOL ) and praying she'll be healed and up to snuff in no time!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smootch: :hugging: rayer:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 10 2008, 07:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=648748


> Paxton says look at my booboo[/B]



Poor Pax - praying she will be well really soon !!! :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm glad that Paxton is doing well!

Josie says: We're gonna be poodle triplets, you, Bentley and me!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Paxton back to sleeping in her usual position. she must be pretty comfortable now!


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm so glad she's feeling good enough to sleep like she wants....that's too cute!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh how sweet. I love how they sleep like that. Glad she is feeling better.

Roxie and Ruby hope she feels great real soon.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Poor Paxton, I hope she is feeling better today. Makes me ache for her when I see her booboo. :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am glad she is feeling better....

That booboo of hers makes me feel so bad for her...ouchie! :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Oct 12 2008, 01:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649438


> Poor Paxton, I hope she is feeling better today. Makes me ache for her when I see her booboo. :grouphug:[/B]


Me too, Pat! My heart just aches for her when I see her booboo. But in this picture she looks pretty comfy sleeping there. I just keep thinking Paxton is so lucky to have you, Jaimie! She is getting extra TLC of the best kind!

Feel better soon Paxton! Sending you lots of hugs! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

She looks like she is starting to feel better! I hope she continues to have a quick recovery.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Aw, poor Paxton. I hope she heals real soon! :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

So glad she is feeling well enough to lay down in her usual sleeping position :biggrin: Hope she is back to herself completely real soon! :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 12 2008, 12:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649389


> Paxton back to sleeping in her usual position. she must be pretty comfortable now![/B]



wow, Paxton what a beautiful leg you have  seriously she does look comfortable. I'll keep praying for beautiful Paxton :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, what a cutie she is!!! I'm so glad that she is on the road to recovery!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Miss Sexy there with that gam placed just so.......thats right Miss Paxton, tease the little boys!!!! Sorry but I just could not resist a little ribbing. She does look like she is getting back to her old self, she looks relaxed and that is soooo good!!!! I know that pleases Mommy!!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Seeing Paxton sleeping on her back w/feet in the hair just made me smile! She must be starting to feel better!! She's a tough one....I just know she'll be fully recovered in no time!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Paxton is so lucky to have an awesome mom like you -- great job -- the sleeping pic is adorable


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Awww...what a real sweetheart Paxton is. Snuggle's & Chrissy are very glad to see that Paxton is doing so much better and so is their Mommy!!! Thanks for the update and the pictures. We all wish her a very speedy recovery!!!

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

:wub2: I am so glad Paxton is feeling better. She is such a beauty. I just love it when they sleep in that position.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... I saw the pic of Paxton... bless her heart... :wub: ... i hope shes feeling better.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm glad Paxton is handling the surgery well, and so is Mommy. I know that must have been hard for you to do.
Get well soon Paxton!


----------



## Lacy (Feb 14, 2005)

So glad to see that sweet little Paxton is doing good!!! Bailee is having her left knee done tomorrow morning at my clinic so we will be in the same boat :biggrin:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying for a speedy recovery for your little beauty, Paxton.
xoxox


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Awww, that sleeping pic is so cute!! :wub2: Paxton is so sweet!! What a little trooper!! :wub: Hope she feels better with each day! :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

this was 5 weeks ago. she never began walking on her leg. after swimming her every day, laser therapy, and passive range of motion, still no improvement. yesterday i took the pins out and today she is already using the leg more than she was. the pins must have been hitting something when she would put weight on it. im glad it was an easy fix.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Nov 13 2008, 11:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669811


> yesterday i took the pins out and today she is already using the leg more than she was.[/B]


I, too, am so glad she's better.
what were the pins for? did you have to move her tibial crest?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Nov 13 2008, 09:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669815


> QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Nov 13 2008, 11:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669811





> yesterday i took the pins out and today she is already using the leg more than she was.[/B]


I, too, am so glad she's better.
what were the pins for? did you have to move her tibial crest?
[/B][/QUOTE]


yes i moved her tibial crest and the pins were holding it in its new position. i dont know if i HAD to. i just do it all so i dont have failure.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jaimie -- I'm sooooooooooooooo glad that removing the pins seem to have helped. Paxton -- you need to get better soon.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Nov 13 2008, 11:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669817


> yes i moved her tibial crest and the pins were holding it in its new position. i dont know if i HAD to. i just do it all so i dont have failure.[/B]


thank you! Lilly had one of hers moved, and also later had to have the pin removed... but it was because the pin loosened.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Woo Hoo!! Glad to hear an update on sweet Paxton!! I knew she'd do great. After all, she had the best surgeon. I've already decided Jaimie, if I ever have to do patella surgery on Jett, we're coming down to LA for a few weeks!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

So happy to hear Paxton is doing better now. Would love to see an updated picture if you had a moment.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That is wonderful that she is doing great!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

That Paxton girl is one tough cookie!! I can't believe it's been 5 weeks already. I'm glad removing the pins has helped her.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

YEAH!!! :cheer:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm soooo glad that she is doing better with the pins out! That's great news!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so glad Paxton is doing so much better. What a good Mommy/vet you are. I love all of your babies. I think they are all beautiful. There is just something about Paxton. When I look at her little face I just melt. I am happy she is walking on it now. Ahh progress. :thumbsup: :smheat:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Jaime, I'm really pleased to read she's doing better. Best wishes to you guys!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She should be better in no time..........I am so glad that she is moving now and doing better!!!! Sending hugs and kisses her way~~~~ :wub: :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the update Jaimie-glad to hear she's walking better :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

That's great news!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Nov 13 2008, 07:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669811


> this was 5 weeks ago. she never began walking on her leg. after swimming her every day, laser therapy, and passive range of motion, still no improvement. yesterday i took the pins out and today she is already using the leg more than she was. the pins must have been hitting something when she would put weight on it. im glad it was an easy fix.[/B]



Great news Thanks for the update :biggrin:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Aweeee Paxton, you are still beautiful! Come on girl...walk pretty for your mommy. She loves you and worries about you!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so glad paxton is doing better -- so cute we are the d family dexter, dee dee and demi and you are the P family  




QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Nov 13 2008, 11:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669817


> QUOTE (Lillykins @ Nov 13 2008, 09:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669815





> QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Nov 13 2008, 11:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669811





> yesterday i took the pins out and today she is already using the leg more than she was.[/B]


I, too, am so glad she's better.
what were the pins for? did you have to move her tibial crest?
[/B][/QUOTE]


yes i moved her tibial crest and the pins were holding it in its new position. i dont know if i HAD to. i just do it all so i dont have failure.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so happy to hear that Paxton is doing much better. I can't believe it's been five weeks already.

Linda


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

GLAD TO READ THAT REMOVING THE PINS HELPED AND SHE IS WALKING BETTER :wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 13 2008, 10:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669822


> Woo Hoo!! Glad to hear an update on sweet Paxton!! I knew she'd do great. After all, she had the best surgeon. I've already decided Jaimie, if I ever have to do patella surgery on Jett, we're coming down to LA for a few weeks![/B]



Me, too! It's not far from DFW to Bossier City! I'm a little concerned about my grandpuppy's leg; if he (Memphis) needs surgery, we're heading to Louisiana!

I've been following Paxton's progress and I'm so glad to hear she's improving.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww u all r so sweet :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I've been wondering how Paxton is doing. Looks like she's well on her way to getting back to normal now with the removal of the pins. That's great news. :aktion033: Hope she continues to do well.


----------

